# An Old Russian Tank - Zenit E



## LouisRG (Feb 28, 2018)

Good evening everyone!

Last week I bought a Zenit-E from my local junk shop. Being new to film cameras, I knew a few things to check (winding mechanism, shutter etc.) and they were all right, but I neglected a few things. One of those was the Selenium Cell Light sensor - as far as I know mine doesn't work at all (see attached image - the white line should move when light varies, but mine stays put). 



 If anyone knows how I should best deal with this, or if I actually need it at all (alternative methods maybe), then please let me know in this thread.

The second problem is the lens. In theory, it should work. It's a Pentacon 1.8/50 (see it here: Pentacon 50mm f/1.8 MC (M42) Lens Review ). However, upon further reading, I've noticed that the aperture blades don't actually appear to work at all. I haven't yet used the camera as I was waiting for my film to arrive - it now has, and I'm gutted to notice this fault now. That's what I get for being a novice, I suppose 

Is it an easy fix, or should I look for a totally new lens? It's worth noting that this isn't the one that came with the camera when it was first manufactured, that was a Helios 44-2 58mm (I think), so it's already not ideal.

Being new to film, do you think that I should start afresh and go and buy a new camera and just make sure it works, or is it worth me fixing this one?

Any help at all is greatly appreciated, including general tips for film photography - I'm completely new.

Have a good one everybody,
Louis


----------



## timor (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi.
Zenit E.Most basic slr. Actually built on the base of Zorki, Russian copy of Leica.
Light meter doesn't work ? Most likely selenium is spent. Get hand held meter. Best and not to expensive used one would be Sekonic Studio Deluxe. No batteries and simple to use (however it looks complicated, it is not ). I use it in incident light mode, quick and reliable. Hollywood is using it even now, for shooting digital movies.
Light Meters Quick Guide - Help Wiki
Lens. Pentagon might be faulty. Glass is not bad, but the housing and mechanisms in it are seldom withstanding test of time. I would need to see it. But anyway, if I remember well Zenit E doesn't have automatic diaphragm. You will need to use so called preset lens like Helios 44-2, or, did you check, if your Pentacon closes the aperture blades in manual mode ? If so, you can use it. It is a bit of pain first to focus on open aperture, than close aperture than aim and compose again, but, hey, welcome to Zenit E world.


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 28, 2018)

Louis check the A/M switch on the 50 is set to M(anual) iris.


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 28, 2018)

Pentacon 1.8/50 MC is good optics - Meyer Oreston rebadged   with multi coatings.



LouisRG said:


> Any help at all is greatly appreciated, including general tips for film photography - I'm completely new.



Sunny 16: Sunny 16 rule - Wikipedia

Exposure triangle: The Exposure Triangle: Understanding How Aperture, Shutter Speed, and ISO Work Together


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 28, 2018)

That's what I was going to suggest, get a hand held meter or try the Sunny 16 method. If the selenium meter isn't working I don't think it can be fixed. It would most likely not be worth putting money into it anyway.

Did you put the lens on the camera and look thru it? Play with it a little, advance imaginary film, and take imaginary pictures lol - before you put film in it. Seems like that ought to be a decent lens if you can make sure it's working. 

Since you now have film, I'd think about running a test roll thru it before I gave up on it. If nothing else it could be an interesting piece of shelf art. I have vintage cameras that are just cool looking and were cheap so they're just for display.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Louis check the A/M switch on the 50 is set to M(anual) iris.


It's definitely set to M, and when I go to change the aperture, looking through the lens, nothing is moving at all - I'm pretty sure it's spent.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

timor said:


> Hi.
> Zenit E.Most basic slr. Actually built on the base of Zorki, Russian copy of Leica.
> Light meter doesn't work ? Most likely selenium is spent. Get hand held meter. Best and not to expensive used one would be Sekonic Studio Deluxe. No batteries and simple to use (however it looks complicated, it is not ). I use it in incident light mode, quick and reliable. Hollywood is using it even now, for shooting digital movies.
> Light Meters Quick Guide - Help Wiki
> Lens. Pentagon might be faulty. Glass is not bad, but the housing and mechanisms in it are seldom withstanding test of time. I would need to see it. But anyway, if I remember well Zenit E doesn't have automatic diaphragm. You will need to use so called preset lens like Helios 44-2, or, did you check, if your Pentacon closes the aperture blades in manual mode ? If so, you can use it. It is a bit of pain first to focus on open aperture, than close aperture than aim and compose again, but, hey, welcome to Zenit E world.


I bought it purely based on the fact it was made in a country that doesn't exist anymore - I quite like that fact I can say that - and of course, it is built like a brick.

The Sekonic Studio Deluxe looks like a good light meter - but is there no way I can use an app on my phone or something? I want to reduce costs at all opportunities, being a student and all...

I have checked in manual mode - there are still no signs of life from the lens. The Helios 44-2 was what was manufactured with the camera however if I picked one up now it would be more expensive than I bought the Zenit for last week - from what I can tell now it'd be worth me just going out and buying a new camera.

Thanks a million for your help and suggestions


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's what I was going to suggest, get a hand held meter or try the Sunny 16 method. If the selenium meter isn't working I don't think it can be fixed. It would most likely not be worth putting money into it anyway.
> 
> Did you put the lens on the camera and look thru it? Play with it a little, advance imaginary film, and take imaginary pictures lol - before you put film in it. Seems like that ought to be a decent lens if you can make sure it's working.
> 
> Since you now have film, I'd think about running a test roll thru it before I gave up on it. If nothing else it could be an interesting piece of shelf art. I have vintage cameras that are just cool looking and were cheap so they're just for display.


The aperture definitely doesn't work on the lens, even through Manual mode is set. Of course, taking imaginary photos it looks fine but the aperture is locked open wide haha, I think it's dead.

From what everyone on here is saying, I'll have to buy a new one. Very annoying.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

Use sunny 16. There is also an accurate free phone app called light meter that works although it can be troublesome using out in the sun, hard to see the reading. You can practice with your light meter in the backyard while trying to guess your sunny 16 choices. With a little practice, you will be able to figure it out in short order.

Glass should be reasonable price for that camera.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Glass should be reasonable price for that camera.


What do you mean by glass?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Glass should be reasonable price for that camera.
> ...


Lens


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> LouisRG said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I've looked and the Helios 44-2 that it's supposed to have costs double what I paid for the camera - although I've seen that it has a really nice swirly Bokeh which might actually make it worth the investment to me. Would you recommend buying a new camera or lens for this one?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > LouisRG said:
> ...


I don't know. Personally, I like fully working cameras. Light metered cameras are not important to me. Smooth operation, accurate or close to accurate shutter speeds, clean viewfinder, and quiet operation are what I look for. My favorite film camera is my Nikon FM or Nikon F. I would love to get a Leica M2, or M4P with a 35mm summicron but they go for crazy money. If I ever find a deal on one, I wouldn't be opposed to a Voightlander 40mm lens.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> LouisRG said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


That's a whole lot of stuff I don't know about already  I'll have to come to terms with all these different brands and lenses etc., but I guess it takes time.

For the time being I'll just keep my eye out for a cheap Helios.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 1, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> espresso2x said:
> 
> 
> > Louis check the A/M switch on the 50 is set to M(anual) iris.
> ...


It is an old lens and us oldies can get very slow in our movements.  I would try switching from A to M on the lens a good few times. I would do that at the maximum aperture a dozen or so times and then repeat at the minimum aperture.

To check the aperture blades, remove the lens, switch to A, set a mid-range aperture, and press the pin on the mount end of the lens - the aperture should close part way. Repeat this a few dozen times.


----------



## timor (Mar 1, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi. Basically I wouldn't commit much for the sake of this camera. If you got it as a keepsake from Soviet Union you will need Helios 44-2 for it and original ever ready case to make a set.
Any M42 lens with A/M switch may work on this camera
Cellphone app may be just what you need. I have no idea how it works, but on the end pictures taken with phone cameras are OK in most cases , so for occasional roll of film should be sufficient. Do you plan to shoot colour or b&w ?


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

timor said:


> LouisRG said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


I plan to shoot in Colour to start with as I got a good deal on 12 rolls of Fujicolor 200ISO, but I intend to experiment with it over time. I want to get a wider taste for it. I'm going to go back to the junkshop tomorrow to see if I can swap it for a different camera. He had a Kodak Retinette in there that I'll try and swap it for.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> LouisRG said:
> 
> 
> > espresso2x said:
> ...


I've given this all a good go - unfortunately, no dice. I'm a bit stuck for what to do at the moment, I think I'm going to go tomorrow to see if I can swap them around.


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 1, 2018)

Louis you should be able to find  a 442 or 44m for under 20 quid on ebay if you're patient. Or in a charity shop. It's common to find zenits with jammed mechanisms unfortunately Praktica slrs were better generally IMO but again many are now 30-40 years old. Maybe look out for a working MTL series Praktica body on ebay.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Tessar lenses (EG 2.8/50 Pentacon or Carl Zeiss 'Jena') are similar at full aperture to the 442/Biotar 'swirl'. They are quite common in UK.


I'll keep an eye out. I'm going back to the shop tomorrow to ask the bloke if I can swap it/get a refund, but if not I'll probably do what you've suggested and keep a keen eye out for a 44-2


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 1, 2018)

That's too bad it's not working, hope you can trade it in for the other camera. When you're buying used/secondhand, ask if you can try it out while you're still in the shop, release the shutter, advance it, look thru it and see how it looks, try a few different settings, etc.

Happened to think with you being in the UK, try checking out Film's not Dead. | Film Photography Blog & Shop. | . They sell some on their website, and sell at something/someplace called the Brickyard?? Try their Facebook page.

There's also a place I ran across recently called West Yorkshire Cameras, they sell online too if you're not close to them.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's too bad it's not working, hope you can trade it in for the other camera. When you're buying used/secondhand, ask if you can try it out while you're still in the shop, release the shutter, advance it, look thru it and see how it looks, try a few different settings, etc.
> 
> Happened to think with you being in the UK, try checking out Film's not Dead. | Film Photography Blog & Shop. | . They sell some on their website, and sell at something/someplace called the Brickyard?? Try their Facebook page.
> 
> There's also a place I ran across recently called West Yorkshire Cameras, they sell online too if you're not close to them.


The irritating thing was that I checked the mechanics of the camera were all working fine, however I didn't notice the aperture. I'm keeping an eye out for a Helios 44-2 or a replacement Pentacon 1.8/50. As I say, I'm a newbie so it's just beginners (un)luck that I forgot to look at it really. 

Thank you for all your help


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 1, 2018)

I checked and Film's Not Dead sets up at something called the Backyard Market on Brick Ln. (I knew it was something like that); they sell film and looks like they offer a mailer for B&W films to go to Ilford if you ever want to check it out.

You could also look at Home - The Film Photography Project and their Flickr page where people post questions and have discussions on, of course, film.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 1, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I checked and Film's Not Dead sets up at something called the Backyard Market on Brick Ln. (I knew it was something like that); they sell film and looks like they offer a mailer for B&W films to go to Ilford if you ever want to check it out.
> 
> You could also look at Home - The Film Photography Project and their Flickr page where people post questions and have discussions on, of course, film.


Thank you very much for all your help, you've got me well on my way now and I've got plenty to get through


----------



## earthmanbuck (Mar 1, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> The Sekonic Studio Deluxe looks like a good light meter - but is there no way I can use an app on my phone or something? I want to reduce costs at all opportunities, being a student and all...


There are quite a few apps available (for iPhone anyway). I used one called Lux to test whether or not the selenium meter in one old camera of mine was still working, and thankfully the numbers all lined up and the pictures turned out well. I found it easier to use than the selenium meter and kept up with it while using that particular camera.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2018)

HONESTLY--I would buy a newer camera. My first "modern" 35mm SLR was a Zenit-B, rebadged as a Cosmorex SE, around 1977. Wow...what a craaaaaappy camera. The Helios copy "Auto-COSMOGON" was a 58mm f/2 lens...swirly bokeh and all, yet still junk compared to a 1970's era Nikkor 50. Soviet-made junk.

The rewind knob fell off. The back popped open from contact with the leather neckstrap quite often too, ruining film after film. The viewfinder screen is junky. No hot shoe, but a COLD shoe, removable! Speeds, 1/30 to 1/500. Crummy, non-coupled selenium meter. m42 thread mount lenses.

Seriously, you asked: Should you repair the lens or by a new camera?

Buy yourself newer,better, Japan-made camera. Like a Nikon N90s. The Zenit was junky even when brand-new,and was 20 years behind the times when it was poorly made. I speak from experience: a 1953 German-made Contaflex was 10 times the camera the Zenit was!


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 2, 2018)

earthmanbuck said:


> LouisRG said:
> 
> 
> > The Sekonic Studio Deluxe looks like a good light meter - but is there no way I can use an app on my phone or something? I want to reduce costs at all opportunities, being a student and all...
> ...


So, in theory, an app should do the job ok? Of course, it's not ideal under any circumstances but it should work.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 2, 2018)

Derrel said:


> HONESTLY--I would buy a newer camera. My first "modern" 35mm SLR was a Zenit-B, rebadged as a Cosmorex SE, around 1977. Wow...what a craaaaaappy camera. The Helios copy "Auto-COSMOGON" was a 58mm f/2 lens...swirly bokeh and all, yet still junk compared to a 1970's era Nikkor 50. Soviet-made junk.
> 
> The rewind knob fell off. The back popped open from contact with the leather neckstrap quite often too, ruining film after film. The viewfinder screen is junky. No hot shoe, but a COLD shoe, removable! Speeds, 1/30 to 1/500. Crummy, non-coupled selenium meter. m42 thread mount lenses.
> 
> ...



You may indeed be right, but for a first film camera... well, it's got character I think. A kind member of this forum is actually giving me a Cosina CSM. I don't know if, in general, that is any better than the Zenit but I've had so many problems and infuriating issues with the lens especially (Pentacon 1.8/50 being broken), seeing as I spent a good few hours last night trying to fix it, to no end, that anything is better.

I quite like the fact that the Helios has that "swirly" bokeh, it's one of those things that has drawn me to film. They're all m42 mounts, but I quite like the concept. Maybe not so much in practice though.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 3, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Last week I bought a Zenit-E from my local junk shop. Being new to film cameras, I knew a few things to check (winding mechanism, shutter etc.) and they were all right, but I neglected a few things. One of those was the Selenium Cell Light sensor - as far as I know mine doesn't work at all (see attached image - the white line should move when light varies, but mine stays put).
> View attachment 154395
> ...


----------



## vin88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Russian cameras have a VERY bad reputation - since their entry into the market after WW2.  I quite like their lenses thou. have several. use them on my leica and range finder Nikon.  vin


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 3, 2018)

LouisRG said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Last week I bought a Zenit-E from my local junk shop. Being new to film cameras, I knew a few things to check (winding mechanism, shutter etc.) and they were all right, but I neglected a few things. One of those was the Selenium Cell Light sensor - as far as I know mine doesn't work at all (see attached image - the white line should move when light varies, but mine stays put).
> View attachment 154395
> ...



I was expecting to see a T34  or some other sort of battle tank


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 3, 2018)

vin88 said:


> Russian cameras have a VERY bad reputation - since their entry into the market after WW2.  I quite like their lenses thou. have several. use them on my leica and range finder Nikon.  vin


Not round here, they don't. I have several and they only have the problems that any camera that old is likely to have.  They certainly do not need the foam light seals replacing like Japanese cameras do as they do not have them!


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 3, 2018)

BananaRepublic said:


> I was expecting to see a T34  or some other sort of battle tank


Well, welcome to the *photo* forum


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 3, 2018)

vin88 said:


> Russian cameras have a VERY bad reputation - since their entry into the market after WW2.  I quite like their lenses thou. have several. use them on my leica and range finder Nikon.  vin


One of the main reasons I'm attracted to this camera was actually the lens, a Helios 44-2 58mm. It's got this really nice, swirly bokeh - however as I didn't check the lens beforehand, I ended up with a Pentacon 1.8/50 which didn't work at all


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 3, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> In the UK we had T.O.E providing additional QC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm yet to decide whether they're inherently "reliable" - haven't got to use mine yet


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 3, 2018)

I knew what you meant, I've always used cameras that are called tanks; they could probably double as some sort of heavy metal nunchuks if necessary!

edit - What I meant to say was that Cosina should be pretty nice. They've been making (in relatively more recent years) cameras including I think the newer Voigtlander Bessa rangefinders. I have one, and read awhile back about their company and they seemed to know cameras.


----------



## LouisRG (Mar 3, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I knew what you meant, I've always used cameras that are called tanks; they could probably double as some sort of heavy metal nunchuks if necessary!
> 
> edit - What I meant to say was that Cosina should be pretty nice. They've been making (in relatively more recent years) cameras including I think the newer Voigtlander Bessa rangefinders. I have one, and read awhile back about their company and they seemed to know cameras.


I watched a video on it, and the CSM that I'm getting seems to be a re-badged PROST camera, and they are (as far as I know) pretty good, and reliable. Only time will tell I suppose


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 4, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> edit - What I meant to say was that Cosina should be pretty nice. They've been making (in relatively more recent years) cameras including I think the newer Voigtlander Bessa rangefinders. I have one, and read awhile back about their company and they seemed to know cameras.


Cosina are the top camera manufacturer. They have made cameras for Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Zeiss for certain and many other names. They are good enough for Cosina to make many lenses for Zeiss (currently) and made the Zeiss Ikon rangefinder of recent memory. They make all the Voigtlander lenses and made the 35 mm Voigtlander Bessa rangefinders. If you have a camera and find it was made by Cosina, that is a big bonus, quality-wise.


----------



## compur (Mar 6, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Not to interrupt the discussion ...



But, that's exactly what you did.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2018)

compur said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Not to interrupt the discussion ...
> ...



My apologies. I'll delete the posts.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 6, 2018)

I thought it was a funny. A little humor doesn't hurt sometimes.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I thought it was a funny. A little humor doesn't hurt sometimes.


I thought so too. 

But I'll try not to inject my stupidity in the future.


----------

